# Cleaning station



## frydaddy (Oct 1, 2007)

Thinking about putting in a cleaning station at home. Any ideas (dumb question for sure), where to get the best priced materials, what materials, etc.

frydaddy


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

i need to do the same. all i have is a plastic fold out table that kills my back because it's too low. my friend built one with an aluminum top, hole on the side for a bucket to fit under and the area under the table was filled with rocks. one thing i'd add is a bracket to hold a hose so you can keep it running if you need. maybe this winter i'll build one. too many skeeters out there now.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I built this one out of about $75 in treated lumber. It sits against my privacy fence where I have large nails to hang all the fish to be cleaned etc... Gut bucket with some holes drilled in the bottom for the smaller fish. Bigger fish like AJ don't fit well in a 5 gallon bucket. But it does great for most fish. 

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/what-surface-top-fish-cleaning-table-125083/


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

Here is mine. All treated. 4x4 legs 2x4 braces and 3/4 plywood for top(only that heavy bc its what I had on hand.) cutting surface is Azec trim material which is a PVC that was left over off a buddies house. Dug a 3 foot deep hole and filled with limestones from the driveway for the drain. Brick floor around the whole area under lean too roof off side of shed(bricks also left overs from when I built my house.) pretty much all scrap materials except the 4x4s.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I had Synergy build this for me. Measured it out specifically to keep from back, shoulder and arm irritation. A 105 Yeti fits perfectly underneath and there is a hose hook next to the bucket. A quick spray with bleach and never any fish smell for the wife to bitch about. A little pricy but very nice and it will last a heck of a long time.

Mike


----------



## Stink Bait (Jun 13, 2008)

All treated lumber with 5/8 treated plywood top and treated deck boards underneath. Thompson water sealed the whole thing, threw in an old stainless sink and got a pipe insulator buddy of mine to bend me out a stainless sheet metal insert. Set it on some patio pavers behind my shop, have about $80.00 in it.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Here is the one I built about 6-7 years ago. I bought the top online. It is the cutting board material. I bought the pvc and the hardware store. Was very easy to build. Used galvanized straps and SS screws.


----------



## frydaddy (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for sharing, some nice set ups. Gives me some ideas, hadn't thought about looking for the cutting board on line. Does the 3' pit with limestone take care of the smell or do you douse it with bleach?

frydaddy


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

frydaddy said:


> Thanks for sharing, some nice set ups. Gives me some ideas, hadn't thought about looking for the cutting board on line. Does the 3' pit with limestone take care of the smell or do you douse it with bleach?
> 
> frydaddy


I poured a 35lb bag of salt in it bc someone told me it would keep it from smelling. No clue if it really is the reason or if it just leaches into the ground fast enough that it doesn't give it time to smell but either way it doesn't smell at all.


----------



## brtc (Dec 12, 2011)

This seems like a good place to post mine. I just finished welding it this weekend. Still gotta add a drain hose/spray hose and it's done.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

Mine. I bought the starboard from creative acrylics. Used 3/4 PT plywood underneath and SS screws for the connection to the 2 legs I got Brownsville welding to make for me. Cut and assembeled in one afternoon for a couple hundred bucks. Simple, but it's exctly what I wanted.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

My dream table- 








I'm getting this next- put it by the house behind the boat- hook the table drain to a french drain that ends at a runoff


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Xpac said:


> i need to do the same. all i have is a plastic fold out table that kills my back because it's too low.



Hey Xpac, no need to have back aches from that folding table.

Dual use for sand spikes..haha!









Jimmy


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

jjam said:


> Hey Xpac, no need to have back aches from that folding table.
> 
> Dual use for sand spikes..haha!
> 
> Jimmy


Would ya look at that! Clever I tell ya.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

SaltAddict said:


> Would ya look at that! Clever I tell ya.


Good deal!! I use a folding table often to clean those large catches- That PVC is a helluva idea!


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

jjam said:


> Hey Xpac, no need to have back aches from that folding table.
> 
> Dual use for sand spikes..haha!
> 
> Jimmy


Was just trying to imagine how to raise a folding table efficiently. You, sir, are brilliant!


----------



## moe (Aug 9, 2013)

Somebody give this man a prize. I use a folding table too and was going to try to attach wood block to the bottom somehow. This idea is simple, yet genius:thumbsup:


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

Here's the one I just finished down at my dock. The whole thing makes a big sink with a drain chute at back. Top surface is a wood looking tile and slanted toward the chute. Built with 6x6 pilings jetted in, 2x6 frames and tiger wood facade. Outlet, light and spray nozzle.


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

markbxr400 said:


> Here's the one I just finished down at my dock. The whole thing makes a big sink with a drain chute at back. Top surface is a wood looking tile and slanted toward the chute. Built with 6x6 pilings jetted in, 2x6 frames and tiger wood facade. Outlet, light and spray nozzle.


Nice! When you get a chance would you mind posting a few more photos of your setup?


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

jjam said:


> Hey Xpac, no need to have back aches from that folding table.
> 
> Dual use for sand spikes..haha!
> 
> ...


Brilliant!


----------



## Steve B (Aug 14, 2012)

Acrylic sink (no rust) and right height will save your back!


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Awesome thread, I acquired a stainless sink and was wondering how u could make me a fish/chicken/ turkey/ table. Tired of using my tailgate


----------



## Emerald Coast Fab (Oct 7, 2013)

Chi












​
This is what we made for our house. Great spray bar for continuous rinceing


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

tkh329 said:


> Nice! When you get a chance would you mind posting a few more photos of your setup?


Here you go. I found the driftwood colored tiles at Hoods in Foley for $18/box. One box is all you need. Overall dimensions of the top are about 46" wide by 24" deep. I built a 2x6 treated frame that rests in slots I cut in the pilings secured by galvanized carriage bolts. Inside the frame, I made 3 cross members, that have a slanted edge on top front to rear. It drops about an inch. From right to left, I also made each cross member 1/2" narrower so it slopes an inch from right to left. So everything slopes toward the trough.

When the frame was finished, I installed the Hardy tile backer board to hold the tiles. You can buy this at Lowes for $11/sheet and cut it with normal woodworking tools.

Then I cut up some tiger wood to band the entire frame and cover the top edges to hide the 2x6 frame.


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

For the canopy, same drill. I started with a 2x6 frame and cut slots in the pilings to hold it. I cut a few decorative cross members, and the slotted both the box and members to kind of make egg crate joints. I found an old brass boat light, and installed it on a weatherproof switch. I used a double electrical box for the switch and outlets for my fish knife.


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

Here are a couple of more pics. I used 16' 6x6 treated posts for the piles. Water depth is 3-4 deep at this point of my dock. I used a piece of 3/4" PVC pipe on the end of my water hose to jet in the piles. Above my deck surface, the pilings stick up 8' tall. I used 1/2" galvanized dock bolts to also attach the piles to my existing dock.

I would recommend setting your piles before cutting anything else. Once leveled, these will establish the dimensions for your two wooden frames.


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

This should be enough to get you started. PM me if you have any further questions.


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

markbxr400 said:


> Here you go. I found the driftwood colored tiles at Hoods in Foley for $18/box. One box is all you need. Overall dimensions of the top are about 46" wide by 24" deep. I built a 2x6 treated frame that rests in slots I cut in the pilings secured by galvanized carriage bolts. Inside the frame, I made 3 cross members, that have a slanted edge on top front to rear. It drops about an inch. From right to left, I also made each cross member 1/2" narrower so it slopes an inch from right to left. So everything slopes toward the trough.
> 
> When the frame was finished, I installed the Hardy tile backer board to hold the tiles. You can buy this at Lowes for $11/sheet and cut it with normal woodworking tools.
> 
> Then I cut up some tiger wood to band the entire frame and cover the top edges to hide the 2x6 frame.


Thanks, I appreciate it. Beautiful job. You're giving me ideas.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Thought I fix pics for easier viewing









































Jimmy


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Got it!! Installed and ready for some fresh fish!









High enough you won't hurt your back cleaning all them fish, a slight tilt to the rear keeps you from getting wet, and drain in the rear that runs to a gray water runoff. 60" so even those big ones will fit. Even have a light above it for those late nights.
Sweet...


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

Looks great! i have one of those fold out cleaning tables a friend got me, has come in handy for mingos trout and triggers, but those big amberjacks snappers and mahi make it tough to clean. Looks like PCV pipe for the base and some starboard for the cutting area! Id like to make one like that but throw in a 40/60 stainless sink.


----------

